# View from my blind



## DeerHunterTom (Sep 15, 2016)

Sitting in my blind today and a hawk landed in a tree in front of me. It's hot out here and I have not seen a deer in four sittings.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 15, 2016)

A bad day in the woods is better than a good day at work!  They will come.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks like a day well spent!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

